# Ipad youtube app



## coolninja (Nov 17, 2011)

At my university campus videos in my IPad YouTube app are not working. However YouTube apps works just fine on my iPod touch. On IPad it says that "The operation cold not be completed". Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you updated to iOS5?


----------



## coolninja (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes. I have updated it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

With the Youtube app unlike android you can not remove the app., theres no way to even update it. So you can do two different things:

1. Ask your school for a new one saying this has a problem.
or
2. Contact Apple about the Youtube app.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 15, 2011)

Try this... Go to YouTube.com with Safari and try to play a video. Let me know what happens...


----------

